# Heart Burn



## Capt'n Ron (Mar 25, 2013)

OK, I'm working hard at eating real food and eating it often. Most of the time I'm shoveling in one meal and I can still feel the previous one in my stomach. Being constantly full when I am working and moving I keep burping up acid.  I take a few tums when it is really bad but I don't want to slow down my digestion too much.  What are some effective ways of dealing with this heart burn? Would taking Prilosec or some other OTC acid suppressor interfere with getting all the nutrients in the food I'm eating?


----------



## ccpro (Mar 25, 2013)

To my knowledge their would be no interference with taking prilosec, etc.  I've had a hiatal (sp?) hernia since I was 20, I take 20mg Nexium every day without fail or  I'll get knee dropping heartburn.  It feels like a hot piece of coal in my chest.  Some are predisposed to heartburn as I am, I say nip it and take care of it.  I wouldn't worry about it too much, I'm still getting good gains and my diet is half assed!!!


----------



## DF (Mar 26, 2013)

I use Apple cider vinegar for heart burn.  It works well for me.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 26, 2013)

Im with Ccpro....unless I take a Prilosec every 12 hours(basically the same as nexium), I have RAGING heartburn. I used to take something stronger prescribed but the doc said 2 prilosec a day would be the same. I never get heartburn no matter what I eat......unless I forget to take it. 

Fuck tums and rolaids! I believe that shit actually makes it worse.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 26, 2013)

Tums work well for me.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 26, 2013)

Ant acids are fine. They won't stop your
Gains. I use Prevacid. It used to be
Prescription but now it's OTC. I think
It works better than the Prilosec or
Nexium. These 3 take time to work
So tums are good for instant relief 
But won't last long. 
You may have a digestion problem
If you're feeling full sounds like your digesting
Slower than normal. Might want to
Check with your doctor on that if you
Haven't.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the good advice guys. I'll give some of those purple pills a try. I'll keep an eye on the digestion and see if it improves.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2013)

If you're getting heartburn because you're not digesting your food fast enough how on earth would a proton pump inhibitor help? Less acid = better digestion makes no sense to me. 

Try the cider vinegar first.


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 26, 2013)

Cedar vinegar is a good beginning.  But if want immediate relief ZANTAC 150 more than does the job.  Far better then Prilosec or any other tabs.  Carry it in my gym bag and has helped me on more than one occassion.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> Cedar vinegar is a good beginning.  But if want immediate relief ZANTAC 150 more than does the job.  Far better then Prilosec or any other tabs.  Carry it in my gym bag and has helped me on more than one occassion.



Guys you can't actually have it both ways...

It's a 50/50 chance that you either under produce stomach acid or you over produce it. Either way, you'll get similar symptoms. 

So either vinegar will work, or an anti-acid medication will work.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 26, 2013)

I take prilosec every day. Yes, it is a stomach pump inhibitor. Too much acid = heartburn = esophagus cancer potentially as well.

I am not having to take it twice a day yet..... but I can see that as a real possibility with a bulking diet.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## ccpro (Mar 26, 2013)

Heart burn has been progreesive with me, I started on tums, rolaids, all the over the counters.  I graduated to prilosec until it couldn't keep up....Nexium rocks!  On my 23 hour I better have it handy.  And as Vette said prevention of cancer!!


----------



## regular (Mar 27, 2013)

I almost never get heartburn. When I do, I drink a glass of milk and it goes away quickly.


----------



## trim (Mar 27, 2013)

I have been using zantac recently for my heart burn/acid reflux.  The worst for me is when I get it while sleeping.  It will reflux all the way to my nasal cavity in my throat, ouch!   My heartburn seems to go away for the most part in the summer time.


----------



## ccpro (Mar 27, 2013)

regular said:


> I almost never get heartburn. When I do, I drink a glass of milk and it goes away quickly.



Bastard...when I drink milk I get the shits....fucking lactose intolerant....I'm falling apart.....fuck!!!!


----------



## username1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I use Apple cider vinegar for heart burn.  It works well for me.



I think this is working for me also. I had initially been taking Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar for other purposes but, I've found that I'm not having any heart burn issues this blast. Last time I was on 500mg test and I was taking prilosec otc like every other day or so. Now, I'm on 650mg TPP and I'm not getting any heart burn. I thought the other day I was feeling the heart burn come on and realized that I've been forgetting to take the apple cider vinegar recently and I took some that day and the heart burn symptoms are gone.


----------



## Kit'sTreasure (Mar 28, 2013)

kitstreasure said:


> Okay, I didn't read the whole thread, but I didn't notice anyone addressing the "Why does vinegar help?" questions, so let me handle that.  One of the leading causes of your classic heartburn symptoms is a pH balance in the stomach that is too high (too base/alkaline).  By ingesting a SMALL amount of acid (1tsp to 1Tbsp), you're bringing down the pH of the stomach fluids just enough to ease the pain.  Lye is a common alkaline substance (ph of 13 usually) and it will burn you every bit as badly as muriatic acid.
> 
> Now, if you're eating things high in calcium, such as tums, that will actually cause the alkalizing effect and will cause quite the rebound of stomach acid production which often results in a worsening of symptoms.  If this is what's happening a little bit of vinegar or mustard will help with this.  This is also the remedy if it happens after you've had a large intake of water.  (Prevent this problem by adding ~1tsp of lemon juice per 16ozs of water you drink directly to the water itself.)
> 
> ...



That's a copy and paste of a post I made on another board about this exact same subject.


----------



## Kit'sTreasure (Mar 28, 2013)

And a follow up post in the same thread where I responded to a question about my first post on the matter:



kitstreasure said:


> You are correct, I've incorporated knowledge gained from my patients with the textbook information, but I am also a GERD and ulcer sufferer (yes, both) due to other medical issues I have.  Most of my patients are pregnant women, so they have an even more sensitive stomach than you can imagine.
> 
> Okay, let's see if I can put these in other terms that you may understand better.... First, you have to understand that sometimes a small dose of what is already creating a problem can cause the body to self-correct (acid to treat an acid problem; hcg to treat infertility).  In fact, let's use hcg as an example.  Hcg is the hormone a woman's body produces when she's pregnant that causes all the pregnancy changes, produces the placenta, etc.  Hcg is a mechanism in the body that causes the body to process a pregnancy.  (Yes, this is massively over-simplified, but bear with me....) Now, in women who are infertile doses of hcg will cause the body to produce (and in some cases over-produce) ovum (eggs).  So while common sense would say "10,000iu of hcg would stop my period because my body will think I'm pregnant," you would actually be wrong and you would be making the female in question hyper-fertile.
> 
> So basically, by introducing a small amount of acid to the stomach you are signaling the acid production system that you already have plenty, while not adding enough for the additional acid you're adding to worsen the situation.  It's like balancing weak muscles in the body: you have back issues so while you are careful with which back exercises you do, you work those muscles more than the average person would and you also work the abs to help support the back....


----------

